# My Lightweight Pvc Bunk-End Support



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Made this from PVC plumbing supplies from Home Depot. Cost less than 6.50, of course I had the pvc glue, primer and the non-skid shelving stuff from mods I did to our pop-up. Weighs in at less than 1/2 lb, worked well on our recent 9 day trip, stores easily.










Here it is installed under the bed...









Here is a close up of the top; screws up to tighten under bed....









And here is the bottom, also screws up a bit if needed....









I thought I made it out of 2 inch PVC, but noticed I used 1.5 inch when I went to photograph it.


----------



## Jim B

NICE JOB.... Great idea... I like that you can twist it up to give it firm support, and also that it is lightweight and stores easily. I had picked up a woodworking roller stand that worked well, but it was a pain to store and also could not be adjusted upward enough to give a nice tight fit.

I will be "borrowing" your idea this weekend. Thanks for posting. It will give me peace of mind to know the bed has more support when in transit.

Jim


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

Thank you!

I looked at the roller support, but didn't like the weight or the bulk. I made numerous mods for our pop-up using pvc, so I knew I could come up with something. Took a while fiddling in the plumbing isle, but I am very happy with what I came up with and happiest with the weight and ease of storage compared to the roller.


----------



## Patty

Thanks for the great idea! I got the roller support too but haven't opened it. Now I'm sure I will return it and do the PVC thing. Your larger piece on the bottom, Is that attached or is it just resting in there?


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

All the pieces are from the plumbing isle at Home Depot. The upc code on that top piece is shown in my pic (0 39923 21370 9) and then you need the adapter it fits into. The piece it fits into is glued to the tall section of pvc pipe. The two adapters are repeated on the bottom with the bottom most piece glued into the upside down pvc drain cover. If you have problems finding the pieces, let me know. I'll take a run up and get the actual item names.

I was only going to do one screw up section, but last minute decided on two and I am glad I did. Each section allows the pipe to extend about a 1/2 inch without losing any stability. It goes in easily and adjusts up for a good, solid fit.

Hubby thinks I need another upside down drain cover on the top to protect the under side of the bed or a chopped off tennis ball. Since it doesn't move around, it didn't pose a problem on our first trip. We go again in two weeks, I'll keep an eye on it and see if it needs anything on top or not.


----------



## Lonerider

I'm picking up a 2011 outback 280rs Saturday Is this mod necessary or just a precaution mod?


----------



## bcpolaris

this is a great mod, I already went out and bought the supplies. thanks for the pics they really help


----------



## Sayonara

Great idea!!!!


----------



## SLO Outbacker

Like the idea. I going to get the parts and make one. Would it help to have a length of 1X4 to put between support and bunk to spread the stress point?

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## BigPopa

SLO Outbacker said:


> Like the idea. I going to get the parts and make one. Would it help to have a length of 1X4 to put between support and bunk to spread the stress point?
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Patty

BigPopa said:


> Like the idea. I going to get the parts and make one. Would it help to have a length of 1X4 to put between support and bunk to spread the stress point?
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


I was thinking the same thing.
[/quote]
One on the bottom would be good. I tried this and it fell over in transit. Maybe it wasn't expanded tight enough but even with the drawer liners to keep it from slipping, it didn't stay up. I think I'm going to try bolting wood on each end like the thread that expanded on this great idea.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids

My husband thinks I should have added something on the top to spread any stress if the bunk were to move up and down, but I have it there just to keep stuff from moving a bit which it does, so not sure I'll add on to it or not. I like that it stores easily as is, but do see his point. Mine is pretty tight in there right now, I expand both ends until it can't mvoe any more. We did 4 trips this summer, over 2500 miles, and didn't have the bunk support fall over or move.

Sandy


----------



## Covehon

With the bunk supports in, can you sleep on the bed overnight?? I'm thinking about traveling cross country and pulling over late at a rest stop, etc.
Thanks.
J


----------



## thefulminator

Covehon said:


> With the bunk supports in, can you sleep on the bed overnight?? I'm thinking about traveling cross country and pulling over late at a rest stop, etc.
> Thanks.
> J


There are a few things to consider with sleeping on the slide out while using the pvc support.

1) Can the support hold the weight of the slide out and people on the bed? Even though the pipe itself may take it, at the ends you have all the weight on the pipe threads. I wouldn't trust it myself.

2) All that weight is being supported on one small spot on the floor. If the support survives the night, you may end up pushing it through the floor.

3) That pipe is a column. It is plastic and it will have a tendency to bow when loaded as a column. It may deflect to the point where it is no longer holding the weight and you pull the rails out of the ceiling.

4) Same as comment 2 except on the underside of the slide out. Do you know if there is sufficient structure in the bottom of the slide out where the support contacts it to hold all that weight? You might have the support push through the bottom of the slide out.


----------



## Dave_CDN

I had the king bed detach from the overhead rails twice. Started out using the roller style which worked fine as a support it was just ackward, this works just as well but way more convenient to carry and store when we are setup.

I have never used it to support the bunk for sleeping, only as a support while travelling. It only takes a couple of minutes to put out the rear rails and pull out the bunk so woudl not risk it to save that small amount of time.


----------



## thefulminator

It may work great for traveling. I don't doubt that. Personally, I would just be a little hesitant about using it for sleeping.


----------



## W.E.BGood

I thought the mod was a good idea, and just finished mine with a few changes...I used 2" instead of 1 1/2 ", I used a different item for the top and bottom end pieces (a shower stall drain flange with metal grate), and I screwed them into a 1X8X8 for the bottom and a 1X6X16L at the top, both wrapped in non-skid drawer/rug liner.
Fulminator...you got me a bit nervous, but I'm gonna give 'em a try. I figure:
#1. The DW and I aren't "big" people ('bout 170 each), and
#2. Considering how much that slide weighs anyway, and the amount of the in-transit up & down bouncing stresses normally exerted, I'm thinking it should be OK. Any more thoughts, I'd appreciate it. Regards, BGood


----------



## Tangooutback

thefulminator said:


> With the bunk supports in, can you sleep on the bed overnight?? I'm thinking about traveling cross country and pulling over late at a rest stop, etc.
> Thanks.
> J


There are a few things to consider with sleeping on the slide out while using the pvc support.

1) Can the support hold the weight of the slide out and people on the bed? Even though the pipe itself may take it, at the ends you have all the weight on the pipe threads. I wouldn't trust it myself.

2) All that weight is being supported on one small spot on the floor. If the support survives the night, you may end up pushing it through the floor.
The footing of the support should be distributed over a good size area on floor. Knowing the distance between floor trusses, a footing spanning across over two trusses would provide adequate floor support

3) That pipe is a column. It is plastic and it will have a tendency to bow when loaded as a column. It may deflect to the point where it is no longer holding the weight and you pull the rails out of the ceiling.
Perhaps adding two more support columns (total of 3) would provide the necessary safety redundancy and reduces load on each individual column. 

4) Same as comment 2 except on the underside of the slide out. Do you know if there is sufficient structure in the bottom of the slide out where the support contacts it to hold all that weight? You might have the support push through the bottom of the slide out.
When the slide is fully extended, the front edge of the bed (inside the trailer) rests on top of trailer frame wall, does it not? If it does, the structure of bed frame is already designed to support weight of the entire bed assembly plus passengers. The support for the bed while in "fully retracted" position should also rest on this very spot if bed is to be used for sleeping while in this position. 
[/quote]


----------



## thefulminator

Tangooutback said:


> With the bunk supports in, can you sleep on the bed overnight?? I'm thinking about traveling cross country and pulling over late at a rest stop, etc.
> Thanks.
> J


There are a few things to consider with sleeping on the slide out while using the pvc support.

1) Can the support hold the weight of the slide out and people on the bed? Even though the pipe itself may take it, at the ends you have all the weight on the pipe threads. I wouldn't trust it myself.

2) All that weight is being supported on one small spot on the floor. If the support survives the night, you may end up pushing it through the floor.
The footing of the support should be distributed over a good size area on floor. Knowing the distance between floor trusses, a footing spanning across over two trusses would provide adequate floor support

3) That pipe is a column. It is plastic and it will have a tendency to bow when loaded as a column. It may deflect to the point where it is no longer holding the weight and you pull the rails out of the ceiling.
Perhaps adding two more support columns (total of 3) would provide the necessary safety redundancy and reduces load on each individual column. 
*I also have made a slide support that is a single column but out of clear vertical grain fir rather than pvc. I have experience with pvc and just don't trust it for a column that tall bearing weight.* 

4) Same as comment 2 except on the underside of the slide out. Do you know if there is sufficient structure in the bottom of the slide out where the support contacts it to hold all that weight? You might have the support push through the bottom of the slide out.
When the slide is fully extended, the front edge of the bed (inside the trailer) rests on top of trailer frame wall, does it not? If it does, the structure of bed frame is already designed to support weight of the entire bed assembly plus passengers. The support for the bed while in "fully retracted" position should also rest on this very spot if bed is to be used for sleeping while in this position. 
*My slide out sits on two points (rollers) equal distance on each side of the center line of the trailer. I suspect but have no proof that there is probably support front to back in the floor of the slide out where the rollers contact along their path. My question is if there is sufficient support between the path of the rollers where the pvc support will make contact.*[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Tangooutback

thefulminator said:


> With the bunk supports in, can you sleep on the bed overnight?? I'm thinking about traveling cross country and pulling over late at a rest stop, etc.
> Thanks.
> J


There are a few things to consider with sleeping on the slide out while using the pvc support.

1) Can the support hold the weight of the slide out and people on the bed? Even though the pipe itself may take it, at the ends you have all the weight on the pipe threads. I wouldn't trust it myself.

2) All that weight is being supported on one small spot on the floor. If the support survives the night, you may end up pushing it through the floor.
The footing of the support should be distributed over a good size area on floor. Knowing the distance between floor trusses, a footing spanning across over two trusses would provide adequate floor support

3) That pipe is a column. It is plastic and it will have a tendency to bow when loaded as a column. It may deflect to the point where it is no longer holding the weight and you pull the rails out of the ceiling.
Perhaps adding two more support columns (total of 3) would provide the necessary safety redundancy and reduces load on each individual column. 
*I also have made a slide support that is a single column but out of clear vertical grain fir rather than pvc. I have experience with pvc and just don't trust it for a column that tall bearing weight.* 

4) Same as comment 2 except on the underside of the slide out. Do you know if there is sufficient structure in the bottom of the slide out where the support contacts it to hold all that weight? You might have the support push through the bottom of the slide out.
When the slide is fully extended, the front edge of the bed (inside the trailer) rests on top of trailer frame wall, does it not? If it does, the structure of bed frame is already designed to support weight of the entire bed assembly plus passengers. The support for the bed while in "fully retracted" position should also rest on this very spot if bed is to be used for sleeping while in this position. 
*My slide out sits on two points (rollers) equal distance on each side of the center line of the trailer. I suspect but have no proof that there is probably support front to back in the floor of the slide out where the rollers contact along their path. My question is if there is sufficient support between the path of the rollers where the pvc support will make contact.*[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

I'd love to see a picture of the support you built to get idea.

Assuming the support is front to back along the path of the rollers then the bed sub floor supports payload weight on its own? do you know what material the sub floor is made out of? I hope it is not particle board.


----------



## thefulminator

Tangooutback said:


> With the bunk supports in, can you sleep on the bed overnight?? I'm thinking about traveling cross country and pulling over late at a rest stop, etc.
> Thanks.
> J


There are a few things to consider with sleeping on the slide out while using the pvc support.

1) Can the support hold the weight of the slide out and people on the bed? Even though the pipe itself may take it, at the ends you have all the weight on the pipe threads. I wouldn't trust it myself.

2) All that weight is being supported on one small spot on the floor. If the support survives the night, you may end up pushing it through the floor.
The footing of the support should be distributed over a good size area on floor. Knowing the distance between floor trusses, a footing spanning across over two trusses would provide adequate floor support

3) That pipe is a column. It is plastic and it will have a tendency to bow when loaded as a column. It may deflect to the point where it is no longer holding the weight and you pull the rails out of the ceiling.
Perhaps adding two more support columns (total of 3) would provide the necessary safety redundancy and reduces load on each individual column. 
*I also have made a slide support that is a single column but out of clear vertical grain fir rather than pvc. I have experience with pvc and just don't trust it for a column that tall bearing weight.* 

4) Same as comment 2 except on the underside of the slide out. Do you know if there is sufficient structure in the bottom of the slide out where the support contacts it to hold all that weight? You might have the support push through the bottom of the slide out.
When the slide is fully extended, the front edge of the bed (inside the trailer) rests on top of trailer frame wall, does it not? If it does, the structure of bed frame is already designed to support weight of the entire bed assembly plus passengers. The support for the bed while in "fully retracted" position should also rest on this very spot if bed is to be used for sleeping while in this position. 
*My slide out sits on two points (rollers) equal distance on each side of the center line of the trailer. I suspect but have no proof that there is probably support front to back in the floor of the slide out where the rollers contact along their path. My question is if there is sufficient support between the path of the rollers where the pvc support will make contact.*[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

I'd love to see a picture of the support you built to get idea.

Assuming the support is front to back along the path of the rollers then the bed sub floor supports payload weight on its own? do you know what material the sub floor is made out of? I hope it is not particle board.
[/quote]

Yes my support goes between the rollers. I called Keystone before I made it to ask about construction on the slide out. On my year the bottom of the slide out is 1/2" plywood. I also locate the support at the very front edge of the slide out where there should be some frame material. The floor of the trailer is OSB. I only use the support when traveling, not to sleep on. It's purpose is to help keep the rail screws from pulling out of the ceiling while bouncing down the road. I wanted it to supplement the ceiling supports, not replace them. We do throw some items on top the bed while traveling but the total weight is probably less than fifty pounds. Even then I try to put the stuff towards the back of the slide to get most of the weight at the rear of the slide out.


----------



## Tangooutback

I want to build a support beefy enough for me to be able to sleep on the bed without having to extend it. This is for occasion where I pull over at rest areas to catch couple of hours sleep.

I am thinking of using couple of 1 or 2-ton bottle jacks and a 2x4 frame to spread the weight over a good area of both trailer floor and bed sub floor.


----------



## thefulminator

It's not quite a 2-ton bottle jack but it works for me.

It was made to fit snuggly without actually lifting the slide out. The bottom has a rubber pad to help keep it from sliding. At the lower end of the upper arm is a tight fitting quarter turn latch to keep it from folding when in use.


----------



## Tangooutback

Thanks for the picture. It looks very good. The top interface board is not very wide. I wonder if that would be sufficient to sustain 300 lbs human payload on top of the bed.


----------



## dirtengineer

Does anyone know what the floor joist spacing is? Seems like you could improve the strength if you spanned at least two.


----------

